# Do marimo-moss balls work?



## Xavion (Jan 19, 2015)

Hello my fellow fishy fans,

My fish died due to a genetic defect, which is sad. But, anywho, I got a new fishy! I got one of the Petco Baby Betta's. As I was walking out of the store, I saw a marimo moss ball for sale, for $10 (Which is equivalent to 6.74 British Pounds, according to google). I decided I just had to get one. They look so cool, and I love plants! 

The moss ball is really pretty! And it is a real, authentic marimo ball!

Anyhow, I want to know if they actually work as well as the package says they do at filtration. It supposedly halves the amount of water change I need to do. It also is supposed to be healthy for my fish.

I wonder -- do they really filter all that much? Do they provide oxygen to the fish? Do the fish like it?

I want to hear answers based off experience. Thank you!


----------



## livenatso (Mar 1, 2015)

I have one. It likely won't make much of a difference on the amount of water changes you need to do. I hear since they're a form of algae (which means they're not technically a plant) what they _can _do is take up the nutrients other forms of algae need and help keep algae at bay. As for whether fish like them, mine sometimes sits on it. They're super cute and low maintenance.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

+1 ^

One of my African Dwarf Frog, Esmeralda, keeps trying to balance on them like one of those exercise balls. Doesn't work as her belly's too fat.

But I do have then in all of my tanks and really like the look. Turn them every once in a while so they don't start dying on one side and occasionally squeeze the out when you do a water change.


----------



## Xavion (Jan 19, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> +1 ^
> 
> One of my African Dwarf Frog, Esmeralda, keeps trying to balance on them like one of those exercise balls. Doesn't work as her belly's too fat.
> 
> But I do have then in all of my tanks and really like the look. Turn them every once in a while so they don't start dying on one side and occasionally squeeze the out when you do a water change.





livenatso said:


> I have one. It likely won't make much of a difference on the amount of water changes you need to do. I hear since they're a form of algae (which means they're not technically a plant) what they _can _do is take up the nutrients other forms of algae need and help keep algae at bay. As for whether fish like them, mine sometimes sits on it. They're super cute and low maintenance.



Thanks guys!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Maximo is a specialized form of slow growing hair alage not a moss. It grows so slowly a betta will generate more nitrate than a tank full of Marino will consume so having one is just for looks. Stem plants grow faster and are better for nitrate absorption (and several other plants but marimo won't make a dent in nitrate readings.


----------

